# Gillette Building Official Gets Award



## High Desert (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations jp. ICC had this on their newsletter.

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/2011v8n1/gillette.html


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats! A celebrity in our ranks.


----------



## texasbo (Jan 28, 2011)

Well done, JP; congratulations!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW, and I've even tipped a few back with the celeb!


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats JP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yankee (Jan 28, 2011)

What did they say the salery raise was, I musta missed that part . . ?

congrats


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations "jp"!    

.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!!

Where is the cowboy hat?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2011)

"Where is the cowboy hat?"

Or, at least the ball cap.......?


----------



## conarb (Jan 28, 2011)

He got the award in recognition of his valiant fight against sprinklers and the Green Code in Wyoming.  Congratulations Jim, keep up the fight.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Alias (Jan 28, 2011)

Jim -

Congratulations on the award!

Sue, where the west still lives.......................


----------



## Mule (Jan 28, 2011)

:cowboySee...It does help to suck up!!!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations!

GPE


----------



## pwood (Jan 28, 2011)

congratulations! they gave you a nice buckle and a huge title? who needs money anyway?


----------



## FredK (Jan 28, 2011)

Well cool.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Well done! I guess we have seen the last of the Cow stuff!


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 28, 2011)

What a guy!  Congrats...


----------



## jpranch (Jan 28, 2011)

View attachment 755




			
				Mule said:
			
		

> :cowboySee...It does help to suck up!!!


 I don't brown nose. Thats half stepping. Ya gotta get up there and route around!  Didin't get a raise but the award did come with a $500 gift card! Needless to say that the shop refrig was well stocked over the hoildays! As for the hat? I was trying to look respectable. Ya right... Thanks to all for the kind comments.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 365


View attachment 365


/monthly_2010_08/572953be35650_madcow.jpg.00f84e541940193902f3d1741430c082.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2011)

A little late but great work and congratulations JP.  Now get back and kick those spurs up on the desk by your monitors


----------



## Code Neophyte (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cool, Jim!  Congratulations - well-deserved!!


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 29, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Ya gotta get up there and route around!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 29, 2011)

Good job JP,

That's what happens when you.

Cowboy Up.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 29, 2011)

Hard work does pay off. Nice to get noticed i am sure. Good job!


----------



## peach (Jan 30, 2011)

good work JP... you know what needs to be done and aren't afraid to do it.

That's important and thanks.


----------



## packsaddle (Jan 31, 2011)




----------

